# DW Review- DoDo Juice Supernatural Fabric Sealant



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

First up - big thanks to Dom at Dodo Juice for sending out the products to try.

For more information on Dodo Juice products have a quick look here:http://www.dodojuice.com/

Today's review - Fabric Sealant I'm sure will appeal to those looking to get protection onto interior fabrics or fabric roof's in time for winter. There are several 'market leaders' who specialise in fabric protection, and having used most of them, so it was great to compare them against this new offering from DoDo Juice. For the test, I was using a fabric roof from a Bentley Continental GT that I knew had zero protection applied to the hood for a very long time! It is designed to work on upholstery, carpets and fabric roof's according to the Info..

*The Product*:

The product arrived well packaged, looking clean in design and with the usual DDJ Supernatural colourways, and a separate colour matching trigger for the top:





The product is opaque in colour and the smell reminded me of the spray glass cleaner Mr Muscle - chemically but not offensive.

The rear packaging also doubles as a pullout information presentation about how best to use the product, and also more information about the DoDo Juice range - a nice touch and stands out form the other manufacturers



DoDo Juice official Info on the product:

_Supernatural Fabric Sealant. It's a high-tech layerable sealant made to be as water-resistant as possible. 
For quick and easy application, spray it on to the surface. 
For full protection, empty a little into a small container and brush or roller it on to the material. Once dry, apply additional layers. Three or four cured layers provide the ultimate protection - the fabric needs to have been completely saturated to become totally water-repellent._

After reviewing this info - I only had time to apply the spray method and was able to apply 2 coats in the time frame (in traditional UK weather I suspect this is the sort of application most people get to apply in one go anyway) Not difficult of couse :thumb:

*The Method:*

To start with - I cleaned the test area with a mild APC the roof, and force dried it in preparation for using the Sealant. I then checked the hood to see what sort of protection was already their....not alot! The water actually sat, flat on the fabric, before soaking into the material and causing water marks as seen...





The surrounding body panels and windows were then blanked off to protect from overspray, and the sealant was then liberally sprayed all over the hood area, twice, an hour apart. The spray head made sure that plenty of product came out, and you can twist the end to get more mist or a more direct stream out from it.

Another hour was left before I force dried the area covered in protection. I was left with a slight 'colour change effect' from the product (on the right here) that obviously you wouldn't notice once the entire area was covered - and certainly doesn't detract at all from using it as it looks slightly 'cleaner' to me anyway.



Time to see if it worked..





:thumb:

After two applications an hour apart, it was a very big difference from how it started. I have no doubt at all that if 2 more applications took place that the roof would be even better protected, and that the beading would have been even more superior. Impressed.

*Price:*

Priced at £12.95 for 500ml - its right in the ballpark for cost against 90% of the competition. These sort of products are fairly expensive overall to use as you need to use lots of product to gain serious protection on/in a vehicle, 2 coats on half a Bentley hood used over 50ml of product, so 4 coats would be more or less half a bottle of Sealant. Given its performance its my opinion that its worth the costs involved.

Available here: 
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Dodo...waterproof?search=supernatural fabric sealant

*Would I use it again?*

Yes - I have since used this several times on fabric car interiors to get a different slant to its use.

Positives:
-Easy to use
-No strong odour on application unlike many of the competition
-It works and does what it should
-Well priced

Negatives:
-The trigger nozzle kept dripping after use for quite a long time, its worth removing the trigger and emptying the contents of the pick up tube to stop this from happening.
-Application can leave fabric's VERY wet and this takes a while to dry. I've not come across this with other products of a similar nature

*Conclusion:*

Supernatural Fabric Sealant is a very effective product in the market, the fact that its well priced and doesn't give off a very strong odour in use is a huge bonus too.

I could see this product being used by a professional or enthusiast alike and getting excellent results - and is absolutely up with the best on the market from my experience

Thankyou for reading :wave:

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test


----------

